# Airbag - How do I remove it?



## samuelclemens (May 6, 2005)

Hi there...my airbags deployed during an accident some time ago, and I don't have the money to get new ones. What I want to do is try and repair the cosmetic damage that the deployment has done to the dashboard. I've taped up the steering wheel where the driver's side airbag deployed, but the passanger side airbag blew through the dashboard. I'm trying to remove the section that the airbag came in so I can straighten everything out and tape it up, but I can't seem to get the thing out. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## samuelclemens (May 6, 2005)

Forgot to mention: It's a '95 GXE. I've tried to come in from the bottom by unscrewing the glove box and all the stuff around it, and from the top by unscrewing some screws on the sides, but I can't get the thing out...sorry, I know this is a stupid question.


----------

